# Someone said something to me that I am wondering about now



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Saturday, Mr Wookie and I were at a Doggie Event... a Dog Expo of sorts. There were many people there... and I do keep in mind, not everyone knows it all about dogs, but this comment from someone has sunk into me today.

A woman was walking past us, Maggie and I, she had her Mia and Bella in a stroller and I had Mr Wookie in his. She saw Mr Wookie first and asked what kind of dog he is. I told her he's a maltese. Her comment to me was "he doesn't look like any Maltese I have ever seen." She went onto say his face didn't look right to be a maltese. :huh: As I was thinking about what to say, all that came to my mind was "baby doll faces" and maybe she has never seen one. So I told her "Wookie has a baby doll face." And then I pointed her to Maggie's doggies and said, "perhaps they look more like what you think Maltese should look like." I never heard any more comments from her, so I can't say she made any more..... Maybe Maggie can recall.

So now, I wonder, does Mr Wookie NOT look Maltese. :shocked: :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Mr. Wookie :wub: sure looks like a Malt to me!! Some people are just clueless - somebody once said that about Bonbon, and I had to laugh,
because her uncle had just won Best of Breed at Westminster. (But I guess that judge just didn't know what a Malt was supposed to look like.)


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

He is definitely a Maltese!!!! I can't believe how many people feel they have a right to say whatever they feel, not stopping to think hiow it might devestate someone else. He is precious.....I wouldn't give it another thought! He is beautiful and he looks like a Maltese 100% to me!!!
Hope you have a better day tomorrow!!!
Hugs,
Elizabeth


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Unless there is a breed called utterly adorable, I don't think he looks like anything other than a maltese! :wub: Mr Wookie has one of THE cutest faces I have ever seen! I have encountered the same things not only with Daisy but with other dogs I have had. Some people just don't know how to keep their mouths shut! :smmadder:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

He totally looks like a maltese, a _gorgeous _maltese!

I have so many people say to me "I've never seen a maltese that looked like that before" about mine.....I chalk it up to the fact that most of the people in my <affluent> neighborhood are lazy and purchase their maltese from the _pet store_ in town! But, it is the pet store that is closing down soon, yea!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like a Malt to me too. Don't let her bother you. Consider the source - it's said that ignorance is bliss , so that woman must be in 7th heaven!! :biggrin: 

Mr. Wookie, what a darling name! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 3 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718298


> He totally looks like a maltese, a _gorgeous _maltese!
> 
> I have so many people say to me "I've never seen a maltese that looked like that before" about mine.....I chalk it up to the fact that most of the people in my <affluent> neighborhood are lazy and purchase their maltese from the _pet store_ in town! But, it is the pet store that is closing down soon, yea![/B]


Same here! There is only one person out of 10 that I know who bought their malt from a breeder and he was 1700. Then I tell them how much I bought Gigi for and they think I'm crazy! :shocked: 
There are so many pet stores in this area it's sad  I've even puppies sick with diarrhea for sell. And of course the people buy them. They don't know what puppy mills are or how to find a maltese breeder. So the maltese they got from the pet store are 10+ pounds and have curly coats(but they're ALL adorable!). They never seen these long coated malts before. I guess they're not used to seeing what maltese really look like  I grew up watching dog shows so I loveeee malts in full coats. I think Mr. Wookie looks beautiful!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

people are <strike>stupid</strike> ignorant and dont know anything!!! 


i had the same thing happen to me with a lady!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh....let that comment just rooooolllll off your back.

Mr. Wookie is BREATHTAKING!!! Like many others have said, sadly, so many people, unknowingly (hopefully) are walking around with what they think is a full maltese, when so many have abused the breeding of maltese, and threw bichon in there, and maybe that's all this lady is accustomed to seeing....

So, this lady...was given a gift...to be able to see....what a real beautiful maltese actually looks like.

All the credit in the world to you for being so kind...when others forget their manners. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Mr. Wookie is Mr. Adorable and looks like a Maltese!!! Forget what she said!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Mel, don't let this foolish woman's remarks bother you! Mr Wookie is adorable, just the cutest malt I have ever seen!!! He can come and park his little paws in my home any day!!!! It never ceases to amaze me how ignorant some people are with their remarks!!! Don't even give it another thought~~~~~


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm to old to know everything ..but he looks like a maltese to me :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry that that lady offended you with her very tacktless and undiplomatic words. It appears that she really should keep her words to herself if she does not know what a beautiful Malt like yours looks like. Some people will never learn.....!!! I too would not have taken her words too kindly and and understand how you must have felt.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have to bite my lips when someone tells me about their teacup Maltese. There are just so many uneducated people out there, but I often wonder why they think they have to share their ignorance with everyone else. The only thing I would call Mr. Wookie "Just Beautiful".


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mel that lady bothered you???? I don't think she was being negative just inquisitive. I blew her off of course Wookie looks like a Maltese baby doll face cutie and all!!! He is adorable!! At least she didn't ask if they were white Yorkies. :w00t: I get that quite often. :wacko1: I say next time we bring "all" our fluffs can you imagine 6 of them.  We will give them something to talk about!! :smtease: 


EDITED to add - I didn't hear this part - "*She went onto say his face didn't look right to be a maltese"*. I would have asked her "how many Maltese have you seen"??? "They come in all shapes and sizes and btw you might have seen him in several magazines since he is a model." 

To bad I didn't hear that whole conversation by the time I was finished with her she would of had a whole different aspect on the Maltese breed. :angry:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Feb 3 2009, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718447


> To bad I didn't hear that whole conversation by the time I was finished with her she would of had a whole different aspect on the Maltese breed. :angry:[/B]


Oh I so would love it if during one of those moments like that there would be several of us who could help to 'educate' the person. And Maggie I'd have LOVED to have been there. I'd have joined you.

Mel, I have people tell me that all the time about Jett. I figure it's because there are so many Malts from poor breeding to be honest. And I really do love my new vet, but I took both in last week for a weight check. (I have to be so careful Jett doesn't get too thin.) Didn't see my vet, but the Tech told me his weight, he had dropped some. So I asked if she felt he was too thin. She said "oh no, not for a puppy". :huh: So I had to tell her he was 2 1/2 yrs old. She then had a look of :w00t: and said he must be one of those teacups. Then it was my turn to make this face :w00t: and tell her the breed standard calls for 4-7 lbs. I had to tell another vet tech that the 3 yr rabies vaccine and the 1 yr are exactly the same, just labled differently. She didn't believe me until the vet came in and confirmed it. Just a bit scary huh? So if this type of thinking is in the vets office, I guess we can't expect much from the general public huh.  

And you know how gorgeous Mr. Wookie is. If not, then let me tell you. Mel, Mr. Wookie is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Some people are just CLUELESS!!!!!

Mr. Wookie is beautiful and a wonderful example of a Maltese.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, I wouldn't take offense. With all the "mill" dogs, and BYB's out there, the "look" is different, 
as many are so poorly bred. 

In comparison, my Jops and Frankie, are tiny. Even the Animal Control gal thought they were puppies.
She assumed I was breeding, and they were pups. They are over 5-years-old. 

In our walks, I receive all sorts of comments, and questions. It doesn't bother me a bit. I also ask 
questions, with regards to their dogs, as I'm not familiar with ALL the breeds, and my ignorance shows up
from time to time. 

When I'm asked what Henry is, I just say, "He's fat" ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 3 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718584


> Oh, I wouldn't take offense. With all the "mill" dogs, and BYB's out there, the "look" is different,
> as many are so poorly bred.[/B]


I agree. I don't think many people have ever seen a well bred Maltese, one that looks like a Maltese is supposed to.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For some reason my dogs are Yorkies to everyone LOL 

I do frequently at the park get the "are they toy/teacup whatevers". Well...they're not toys. I say "No, they're real Maltese" or my latest smarta$$ "No, they drink out of a bowl, not a teacup" and "They're more pot-sized I think". If they're extra obnoxious, I laugh hysterically as if everyone knows but this dumba$$. People generally leave. LOL It is one thing to be ignorant and not know. I'm happy to educate. Its another thing to be rude.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 3 2009, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718609


> For some reason my dogs are Yorkies to everyone LOL
> 
> I do frequently at the park get the "are they toy/teacup whatevers". Well...they're not toys. I say "No, they're real Maltese" or my latest smarta$$ "No, they drink out of a bowl, not a teacup" and "They're more pot-sized I think". If they're extra obnoxious, I laugh hysterically as if everyone knows but this dumba$$. People generally leave. LOL It is one thing to be ignorant and not know. I'm happy to educate. Its another thing to be rude.[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: 
I get that 'is she a teacup' thing all the time. It's kind of annoying. Next time I'm going to say "No, I think she's more pot-sized."


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 3 2009, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718609


> It is one thing to be ignorant and not know. I'm happy to educate. Its another thing to be rude.[/B]


My thoughts exactly ... except I was gonna say rude, mean, obnoxious, yada yada yada. She was probably just jealous of your little dollbaby!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Honestly, I was not "hurt" by her saying that to me, I was confused. Yes, several times I have had people say to me about Mr Wookie, "oh I have never see a cuter Yorkie before." :huh: Then of course I have to tell them, sorry nope, he's a Maltese. Some of the confused looks are funny to me.  

I also wish to thank you all for sharing with me, that this happens to you all sometimes. It is a shame that any of us hear this. I think all our doggies are BEAUTIFUL and I know they all are very loved.

I think I will put one of my "Maltese" books in Mr Wookie's stroller to help educate next time I hear a comment like this.... :HistericalSmiley: 

See how long they think Mr Wookie isn't a Maltese then. :smrofl:


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

I understand how this makes you feel. On my way to my Christmas vacation I stopped at a fudge shop. It was too cold to leave So in the car so I packed her in with me. I was waiting at the counter for my turn. A gal asked me what breed she is. I told her Maltese. She said no that's not a Maltese. She is much to small and her coat is not right. She went one to explain that a friend of hers breed Maltese so she knows. I was letting this go but the gal wouldn't drop it. Finally I had enough. I began by letting her know this girl is a retired US Ch Maltese and her pedigree has mostly US Ch and more over her Dad was Rhapsody's Thriller top Maltese more than one year. And then quoted the breed standard and let her know that I to have heard of her friend and she didn't breed Maltese but Bichons. By then we were getting stared at and I was embarrassed about my actions. She left the shop. I left dissappointed in myself for not just letting her have her say and moving on knoeing she didn't know what she was talking about :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok first of all...were they serving drinks at the expo b/c maybe this lady had one too many! Wookie is one the most beautiful malts out there! It's always funny when people make comments like that....we take pride that we know everything about this breed, so when someone makes a comment that makes no sense whatsoever you gotta just laugh at them! :wacko1: I think we can all relate in one way or another to your story!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I wish people would 'think' before we speak! I would never say anything like that! Obviously she was not an expert


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Just another example of "foot in mouth" symdrome. Of course Mr. Wookie looks like a Maltese,& a very very adorable one. I have encounters with " confused" people all the time. Since Boo is rather large, I can understand it to a point. But I get the same thing with Hannah.lol Some people think she's a teacup Shitzu.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

maybe that woman saw THIS before she met Mr.Wookie 
a PUREBREED MALTESE


don't let it worry you. Mr.Wookie is a handsome and supersweet, typical maltese!!!!!!!
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Feb 4 2009, 10:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719269


> maybe that woman saw THIS before she met Mr.Wookie
> a PUREBREED MALTESE
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Mr. Wookie is a beautiful Maltese! I take Atticus & Rugby to public events where we sit in an education booth for hours and people come by and a good many had never heard of a maltese let alone seen one. So - just think of Mr. Wookie as an educator!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I can not believe the number of people that never heard of the Maltese breed.

I have Emma called a "White Yorkie", "White Pekingese" and a few other names.

I didn't know what a Coton deTulear was.......he was named Jack and looked exactly like a large wild looking Malt to me.

Every one has an opinion ..............

My 2 look very different..... Their face shapes, eye set and muzzle length are all different. Their love of humans and gentle playful spirit and intelligence is the same. Twinkle is bold and Emma is demure. Just like kids in a family all look a bit different......... the variety and subtle diversity is what I like about the Maltese breed.

Next time Ignore the ignorant comments.

Your boy is a living Doll and all Malt thru and thru.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I want to thank you all for sharing your stories with me.

I just, still to this day, don't get how some people feel the KNOW IT ALL. :HistericalSmiley: 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mel, there's a LOT of people who don't know what maltese look like. While I was getting my nails done the other day a woman came in with a 12 week old malt.....everyone made a big fuss over her, including me (I love puppies). Another woman and I were talking after that and I mentioned that I also had malts and she asked me what color they were. :blink: - then when I showed her my dogs pictures, she said "they are maltese?" 

Don't know if that was a compliment or not. But I didn't take it wrong - she really just didn't know.

A friend of mine has a yorkie (who had a liver shunt) his ears are down and he's kind of rolly polly like a teddy bear - everyone is surprised to hear he's a yorkie. But EVERYBODY loves Kodie, he's the cutest and sweetest guy in the world. 

Oh, and I often get asked if my dogs are "tea cups" - .......Archie is 8 1/2 lbs!!!!!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Melanie,

I think Mr. Wookie is one of the most beautiful Maltese I have ever seen! I agree with everyone else, the lady has probably never seen a well bred Maltese in her life. 

It seems like I am the only one in my area that has Yorkies in full coat, and I get asked all the time, "What kind of dogs are those?" People had no idea Yorkies had long hair! Out here, it seems everyone shaves them naked.

My girls are different size, different bone structures, so I also get the question, "Is the bigger one the Mom?" Or, even after I have said they are Yorkies, they will look at one and say, "Well, what kind of dog is she?" 

So, I just explain, they are both Yorkies, just different blood-lines.

With Kia, I get the teacup remark, all of the time. I use it to educate people and tell them, if a breeder sold you a teacup, you got over-charged, because it is a marketing technique for BYB's to charge more money.

I am at the point, that I almost hate to take Kia anyplace, because everyone falls in love with her, and I feel like I am a walking advertisement to encourage people to seek out tiny dogs. They have no idea how careful my husband and I have to be with her.

Sheila


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 1 2009, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736890


> Melanie,
> 
> I think Mr. Wookie is one of the most beautiful Maltese I have ever seen! I agree with everyone else, the lady has probably never seen a well bred Maltese in her life.
> 
> ...


OH Sheila sounds like you and I could write a book about "comments made to us".

I had heard many times Mr Wookie being refered to as a Yorkie. And I have seen the surprised look on peoples' faces when I tell them "he's a Maltese" after they ask me what type of dog he is. Then I hear the comment, "oh my friend has a Maltese but her hair isn't that long."  And OH YES, I hear the "teacup" comment very often and just say, "no he's a dog, not a teacup." :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 1 2009, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736890


> Melanie,
> 
> I think Mr. Wookie is one of the most beautiful Maltese I have ever seen! I agree with everyone else, the lady has probably never seen a well bred Maltese in her life.
> 
> ...


Awe I know how you feel Gigi is less than four pounds, and I get that teacup crap all the time, if only she would just grow some more LOL 
NOBODY in my area has a maltese in full coat so people are so fascinated with her, and they really don't know that THIS is what a maltese is suppossed to look like. A friend of mine told me "It's not everyday that you see a tiny white mop grace the earth with their appearance" LOL


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

If he doesn't look like a Maltese...then what is a Maltese suppose to look like? He's an adorable Maltese! Now...you didn't have the Yoda suit on him did ya? LOL!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Mar 1 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737068


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 1 2009, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736890





> Melanie,
> 
> I think Mr. Wookie is one of the most beautiful Maltese I have ever seen! I agree with everyone else, the lady has probably never seen a well bred Maltese in her life.
> 
> ...


OH Sheila sounds like you and I could write a book about "comments made to us".

I had heard many times Mr Wookie being refered to as a Yorkie. And I have seen the surprised look on peoples' faces when I tell them "he's a Maltese" after they ask me what type of dog he is. Then I hear the comment, "oh my friend has a Maltese but her hair isn't that long."  And OH YES, I hear the "teacup" comment very often and just say, "no he's a dog, not a teacup." :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, Melanie, I daresay we could write a book together. Perhaps we could title it: "How to identify a purebred Maltese and Yorkie" with the sub-title:"The Myth of the Teacup" First chapter could cover the fact that their hair actually grows floor length.  I have actually had people suggest to me that I should cut their hair, because it must take a lot of maintenance, or "I'd never keep mine long, if I had one." And I am thinking okaaaaaay. 

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 1 2009, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737111


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Mar 1 2009, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736890





> Melanie,
> 
> I think Mr. Wookie is one of the most beautiful Maltese I have ever seen! I agree with everyone else, the lady has probably never seen a well bred Maltese in her life.
> 
> ...


Awe I know how you feel Gigi is less than four pounds, and I get that teacup crap all the time, if only she would just grow some more LOL 
NOBODY in my area has a maltese in full coat so people are so fascinated with her, and they really don't know that THIS is what a maltese is suppossed to look like. A friend of mine told me "It's not everyday that you see a tiny white mop grace the earth with their appearance" LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's it exactly. They don't know that Yorkies and Maltese are supposed to look this way! Well, that tiny white mop of yours is a little white Angel, gracing the earth!

Sheila


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ohhh no she "di-n't" pick on Mr. Wookie like that! Zippy says she can chase her and yip at her like a "real maltese"!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg what is a maltese if it's not Wookie
I had two ladies say Matilda and B&B weren't maltese because they were to big. One said Matilda wasn't a maltese and said she had two and Matilda wasn't one. It made me sooooo mad I had to just turn my back and walk away. PEOPLE :smpullhair:


----------



## emerald_eyes (Jun 16, 2009)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Feb 2 2009, 09:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718254


> Mr. Wookie :wub: sure looks like a Malt to me!! Some people are just clueless - somebody once said that about Bonbon, and I had to laugh,
> because her uncle had just won Best of Breed at Westminster. (But I guess that judge just didn't know what a Malt was supposed to look like.)[/B]


What a beautiful Maltese. She is a doll!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Mar 29 2009, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753211


> omg what is a maltese if it's not Wookie[/B]


That's exactly what I thought!

People think Ollie is a tiny malt...he's 9 1/2 lbs. LOL!! They are blown away when I tell them the standard is 4-7 lbs.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Most people ask me if Casanova is "teacup." One person this week told me he seemed too big to be a Malt. :blink: I mean, he's furry but 4.25 pounds.

Mr. Wookie is a beautiful Maltese.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think most who have maltese that are on the lower end of the size standard need to be prepared for the word
teacup to be used. It's a term started back in the 40's and isn't likely to die down any time soon. I don't really
consider it an insult but rather someone's uneducated description of a small maltese (or whatever breed).
By the way, last time I checked there were 1/4 as many maltese as yorkies in this country so it's understandable
many people don't really know what they are or much about them if they do.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Well I got asked the other day if Katie was a West Highand Terrier !!! :w00t: :w00t: 

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo, she's a maltese.

"Oh she doesn't look like a maltese'!!! :w00t: :w00t: 

WHATEVER lady......

uggggg


Anyway Mr Wookie you is a darling beautiful maltese. :wub: :wub: 



Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie WHO IS A MALTESE from 'under down under




*


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Hehe I am occasionally asked if Pip is a Westie, too... even when I am walking him with Daisy... my West Highland Terrier. :biggrin: 
There's now't so queer as folk


----------

